# 15 weeks pregnant with CIN3 Please need help/support



## Tink&PeterPan

Hi ladies, 

Sorry if I've posted this in the wrong section- I have done a search but sadly can't find what I'm looking for. 
Thank you for reading. 

I had an abnormal smear result in Nov 2011, so I was sent for a colonoscopy Dec 1st 2011 whilst there I have a cone biopsy. I was infact 5 weeks pregnant (Which I didn't know) Anyway, the results came back that I have CIN3- by this time I knew I was pregnant so I called the women's unit and told them. They were really nice and said I would be monitored throughout and I would see a consultant at 16 weeks. When I told my midwife at 10 weeks booking in appointment she told me I am very high risk and has plastered my notes in lots of abbreviations. I asked her at the time what she thought could happen and she told me I would have to wait till 16 weeks to see my consultant. So I've been getting SO stressed!

Sorry to ramble, my appointment to see consultant is on Thursday March 1st. 

What do I expect him to say? Have any of you been in this situation? 

Thank you for reading 

Amy x


----------



## sam1531c

Hi, i felt awful reading your post for you, but also because i so do know what you are going through. Ill try answer short,,, my little boy is now 8 but after 10 yrs of trying for him i found out i was pregnant but also at the same time had smear results come back at 9 weeks saying i had cin3 (after a biopsy etc), i was referred straight to a consultant as i was told hormones in pregnancy speed up the cancer . The specialist was fantastic and said i would have to have surgery to cut it out either straight away or when baby born but if i waited there would be no guarantees for me due to the progression. I had surgery straight away and there was a slight risk of miscarriage but i had to take that slight chance i know this may sound selfish but the slight risk compared to the more or less definate progression for me was not a choice my husband said.
I was then monitored throughout and resulted in emergency cesarean at 37 weeks probably they feel because of scarring on cervix from surgery.... my consultant who is one of the best in the country said that in these cases he feels it happens for a reason and that falling pregnant at the time is that the baby was sent to save my life as it could have progressed silently.
Im sorry for sounding doom and gloom but outcome healthy stunning boy, im well and now pregnant again.
I do think that they should have referred you to specialist by now though but your dates are very similar to how i was when i experienced the same/ Theres loads more i could ut and answer but dont want to bore you, please ask me anything you want as its such a difficult time.xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Katie1980

Hi, sorry you're having to go through this. My best friend had this same situation last year, she found out she had CIN3 when she was 4 weeks pg, docs told her she could wait for treatment til after the baby or terminate, there was no option for her to have treatment and stay pregnant. She opted to wait and had a beautiful baby girl in november. She had to wait 12 weeks after the birth to find out but she's just had the treatment and it stayed at CIN3 so she was lucky. Obviously there are no guarnetees but for her it was a positive outcome. 

Lots of hugs.

Xxx


----------



## my3belles

I am in the same situation. 14 weeks and just diagnosed with CIN3 based on biopsy results. What did you find out at your follow up appointment? I am a nervous wreck!!


----------



## dona1424

this is my first time posting/replying to a post here because i was searching for some information about being pregnant and having CIN3. i had my pap about 5 weeks ago and came back abnormal and the doc told me to have a colp done...and after a week or so after my colposcopy and biopsy my doc called me and said i have CIN3. Since i am pregnant i don't know if I'm gonna have any treatment, due to i was overwhelmed while i was talking to the doc i couldn't really think of anything to ask him. i am 14 weeks pregnant as of today, my doctor said i have to come in every 8 weeks for a colposcopy so they can monitor my cervix. so overwhelming and i don't know whats gonna happen. since i am pregnant i am even more worried.


----------



## xxLeighxx

Hi ladies, I'm no expert but I do work in a cytology lab which process and screen all the smears!! Is it possible for any of you to have a hpv test?? Where I work we have just started them and they test for the 2 highest strains - 16 and 18 and four other high risk strains!! It is possible to have cin3 and it not be a high strain of hpv in which case may not continue to worsen!! Also abnormal cells are slow developing!! Don't know if this is any help!! Good luck girls and hope you have healthy babies and are well xxx


----------

